# BAY OF ISLANDS [NORTHLAND REGION] New Zealand



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

The birthplace of New Zealand as we know it - this is where New Zealand's first capital was established at Russell. The Bay of Islands is on the east coast of Northland, a region of sandy beaches and 150 islands. Discovered by legendary Maori navigator Kupe, visited by Captain Cook in 1769, home to the Nga Puhi tribe (iwi) of Maori, the Bay of Islands is a truly remarkable area.

*BAY OF ISLANDS | PAIHIA | 25 FEB 2011*


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Another beautiful and very nice place in New Zealand; please more photos SYDNEY


----------



## cabo shark (Aug 29, 2010)

Wonderful. :banana:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> Another beautiful and very nice place in New Zealand; please more photos SYDNEY





cabo shark said:


> Wonderful. :banana:


Thank you :colgate: I didn't want to leave, I love it there :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

*PAIHIA | 25 FEB 2011*


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

*PAIHIA | 25 FEB 2011*


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

*RUSSELL | 25 FEB 2011*


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

never heard of this place but wow, very nice location
and the old buildings are really awesome.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

I LOVE THIS!
can I have a glass of this wine plz?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

DWest said:


> never heard of this place but wow, very nice location
> and the old buildings are really awesome.


Thanks mate :colgate: it is a very popular destination for Aucklander's and I can see why, I loved the place :cheers: Thanks for the comment.




Deanb said:


> I LOVE THIS!
> can I have a glass of this wine plz?


Thanks hun, why have a glass when you can have the entire bottle  The wine was fab :colgate: Thanks for the comment sweet pea.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

*RUSSELL | 25 FEB 2011*


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

*RUSSELL | 25 FEB 2011*


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice shots from those houses, once again


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice shots from those houses, once again


Thanks, I appreciate all your comments, they are great :colgate:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

*RUSSELL | 25 FEB 2011*


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

*RUSSELL | 25 FEB 2011*


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

*RUSSELL | 25 FEB 2011*


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

*PAIHIA | 25 FEB 2011*


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


*TE WAIMATE | 26 FEB 2011*



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

*TE WAIMATE | 26 FEB 2011*



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

*TE WAIMATE | 26 FEB 2011*



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

*TE WAIMATE | 26 FEB 2011*



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


*MANGONUI | 26 FEB 2011*



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

You make New Zealand look like paradise, Sydney. Everything looks so meticulously kept-up and groomed, not to mention the amazing surrounding landscapes.

Are there any towns or cities down there that _aren't_ postcard-perfect?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

Jennifat said:


> You make New Zealand look like paradise, Sydney. Everything looks so meticulously kept-up and groomed, not to mention the amazing surrounding landscapes.
> 
> Are there any towns or cities down there that _aren't_ postcard-perfect?


That is because it is paradise :colgate: ... NZ is also plagued by hideous suburbs and streets and towns but if you don't go there you can avoid it. My least favorite town is Huntly - it is very, very ugly. For the most part NZ is well maintained and neat - you won't find slums or shanty towns etc.

The scenery is spectacular wherever you go .. It takes your breath away and I have been fortunate to travel to 5 Continents and without sounding biased NZ is the most beautiful country that I have seen.

Once again, thanks for all of your great comments :cheers:


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

this looks like a really nice place for a trip. Nice work!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

El Mariachi said:


> this looks like a really nice place for a trip. Nice work!


Thanks mate :colgate: It is a great place to unwind and relax with a great glass of wine :cheers: Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

*MANGONUI | 26 FEB 2011*



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Mangonui is the gem in Doubtful Bay, beautifully captured :hug:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Mangonui is the gem in Doubtful Bay, beautifully captured :hug:


Spot on


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

*MANGONUI | 26 FEB 2011*



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

*MANGONUI | 26 FEB 2011*



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


*KARIKARI PENINSULA | 26 FEB 2011*



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

*KARIKARI PENINSULA | 26 FEB 2011*



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


*MANGONUI | 26 FEB 2011*



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

*WAINUI ROAD - MILLION DOLLAR DRIVE | 26 FEB 2011*



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

*TAIAUE BAY - MILLION DOLLAR DRIVE | 26 FEB 2011*




BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Lovely New Zealand!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

JAVICUENCA said:


> Lovely New Zealand!!!!!!


Thanks :colgate:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

*TAIAUE BAY + KAURI CLIFFS | 26 FEB 2011*




BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


*OPUA | 26 FEB 2011*




BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

*OPUA | 26 FEB 2011*




BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

charming, this is one so relaxing a place - far from the madding crowd -
a laid-back, bucolic and pastoral.

*Vancouver&Burbs* *TravelPhotosUpdate*


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

capricorn2000 said:


> charming, this is one so relaxing a place - far from the madding crowd -
> a laid-back, bucolic and pastoral.


I think that it is safe to say that the pics have done their work - you summed it up to a T :colgate: Thanks for the comment mate and I hope that you are having a great weekend :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

*OPUA | 26 FEB 2011*




BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

You know what NZ? Damn you and your beauty!! :drool:

But...I must say some of the coast pics remind me of my own beautiful country.  We just don´t have such a good taste in near-to-the-coast architecture...

:cheers: mate!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Beautifully captured :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Andre_idol said:


> You know what NZ? Damn you and your beauty!! :drool:
> 
> But...I must say some of the coast pics remind me of my own beautiful country.  We just don´t have such a good taste in near-to-the-coast architecture...
> 
> :cheers: mate!


yeah like the Algarve - I enjoyed my stay in Villamoura on a yacht, it was fab ! 




Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Beautifully captured :cheers:


Thanks :colgate:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

*WAITANGI | 26 FEB 2011*




BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


*PAIHIA | 27 FEB 2011*




BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Can´t see those last pics :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Andre_idol said:


> Can´t see those last pics :dunno:


We can only assume that it is with thanks to those dictators at flickr who don't want us to post pics on SSC.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Andre_idol said:


> Can´t see those last pics :dunno:


Things have been sorted, until flicktator feels like playing god again


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

*PAIHIA | 27 FEB 2011*




BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing and very nice photos SYDNEY


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Amazing and very nice photos SYDNEY


Cheers mate and thanks for your comment :colgate:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

*PAIHIA | 27 FEB 2011*




BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Diego_GDL. (Sep 18, 2005)

I want to spend my Easter vacations there!!! Seems pretty so cool.


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

SYDNEY said:


> BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Awww shucks, this is such a sweet shot. Reminds me of my wonderful nana :hug:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Diego_GDL. said:


> I want to spend my Easter vacations there!!! Seems pretty so cool.


That is why Auckland is a ghost town over the Easter period, they are all in The Bay of Islands :colgate: Thanks for the comment mate :cheers:




Milan Luka said:


> Awww shucks, this is such a sweet shot. Reminds me of my wonderful nana :hug:


Yeah it is so cute, especially when you consider that it is one of the trendiest little cafes in the country and here is nana and co. gossiping about all their cool mates


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

*RUSSELL | 27 FEB 2011*




BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

*RUSSELL | 27 FEB 2011*




BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

*RUSSELL | 27 FEB 2011*




BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

don't think any other country can beat NZ's beauty...


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Deanb said:


> don't think any other country can beat NZ's beauty...


There are many beautiful countries, I would say that NZ is a combination of Norway, Sweden, Canada and the English countryside :colgate: ... one thing that I can say is that the whole of NZ is beautiful - area after area after area 

Thanks for the kind words hun :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

*RUSSELL | 27 FEB 2011*




BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



BAY OF ISLANDS 27 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------

